# Google's ex-lead of computational photography Marc Levoy to build new imaging experiences at Adobe



## PhilBurton (Jul 24, 2020)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/88362...ly-23&ref_=pe_1822230_516776500_dpr_nl_436_17
Phil


----------

